# OSS rating Fact or Fiction



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

I was reading the M and S charts and I don't see how a 115 grain +P+ had better disabling times than a 147 +P. 

I do all sorts of tests with ballistic gel, wet newspaper, jeans, books, water jugs, etc. 115's blow apart and have very limited penetration, where as 147's expand to well over .70 of an inch. (Yes, over 70 caliber!) Plus they have much deeper penetration, especially when shooting through bone, as most rounds will unless a shooter can shoot between ribs and around the sternum. I don't agree with the assessment.

It is to my understanding that a handgun needs to make a deep crushing wound cavity, not killing by hydrostatic shock like a 7.62x51 that creates basketball size cavitation leading to the bad guys eyes popping out of his skull. Just like the original .45 was toned down from its original power in the beginning by the military, knowing the heavier projectile was better at lower speeds. 

More mass = more penetration 

Who believes in the one shot stops validity and why? I have been becomming partial to Cor-Bon's solid copper DPX ammo aside from my favorite 147 grain heavy hitters. Velocity: 1350fps Energy: 506ftlbs that average 18 inches of penetration even after going through 2 panes of glass. 


Is the 115 grain +P+ the ultimate loading?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think those tests were made when the 147 grain 9mm was almost exclusively a sub-sonic carbine round. 

Tests I have seen of 147s made with the more modern bullet manufacturing technologies have been pretty impressive, in my opinion, putting 9mm right in there with .40 S&W. I carry Hornady 147 gr. XTPs in my carry 9mm, and hand load practice rounds to similar specs.


----------

